# After the Storm



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Went out after the last cell passed through and ended up with about 20 bass, a nice shellcracker, and a catfish. I saw two beds and I hooked into the female and after a couple of hard runs she jumped and spit the hook:reallycrying. She was pushing about 4 lbs if I had to guess. I did catch both males which were about 2 poundseach. All fish were caught on plastic worms.























































Sorry no pic of the catfish. He sort had the markings of a crappie and he ate a watermelon seed Zoom so I guess he was a flathead.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Is this a redear sunfish or a shellcracker(or are they the same thing)?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *GiG_A_BitE (3/28/2009)*Is this a redear sunfish or a shellcracker(or are they the same thing)?


Same thing. More commonly called the Shellcracker in the south.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great day. Were you in two different locations? I've only caught a catfish on plastic worm once. The other day I was fishing a plastic frog, it went down, I set hook, and a stumpknocker about the size of frog flew out of water.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *surfstryker (3/29/2009)*Sounds like a great day. Were you in two different locations? I've only caught a catfish on plastic worm once. The other day I was fishing a plastic frog, it went down, I set hook, and a stumpknocker about the size of frog flew out of water.


The first two are from Gator Lake last week and the rest were caught in GB. Total of 6 ponds that I tried. It seems the darker the water the better they werebiting.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some pretty bass! and that is a nice shellcracker!!! i caught a catfish on a popping bug one time... i think theyll eat anything


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

What the heck you doing sneeking to these secret spots without me? oke

Those some nice bass and a shellcracker. I'm thinking the catfish you caught was a bullhead...they mostly live in little ponds. Good luck today if ya still going...I got alot of crap to do around the house today.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *F|nz (3/29/2009)*What the heck you doing sneeking to these secret spots without me? oke
> 
> LOL... I wasn't going to go until I heard from a little birdie that you slid out to Hurricane Lake:hoppingmad
> 
> went again today but they weren't on like yesterday. I caught and released 6 or 7 and hadanother Hogspit the hook right off the shoreline. Looked to be around 5 pounds...


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *GiG_A_BitE (3/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *F|nz (3/29/2009)*What the heck you doing sneeking to these secret spots without me? oke
> ...


----------

